# Can anyone here translate Corsican into English?



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It seemed worth a try.



> Alfredo Casella: La Giara, suite sinfonica dal balletto op.41b basata sulla Novella di Luigi Pirandello(1924)
> 
> 3. "La storia della fanciulla rapita dai pirati" (Marco Beasley, Tenore)
> 4. Danza di Nela
> ...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Ask to Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Ask to Napoleon Bonaparte.


What do you mean???


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Lukecash12 said:


> What do you mean???


Napoleon was Corsican.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Napoleon was Corsican.


He wasn't a French?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Napoleon was Corsican.


I thought he was an Austrian, that and most everyone else I studied the history of France with.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Corsican, definitely.
His original name was Napoleone di Buonaparte, changed later to sound more French.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder, what did you learn at school?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> I wonder, what did you learn at school?


That he was a less than influential duke in Austria, yet his ego pushed him through the military and into history.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

He was Corsican.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

And now that that has been cleared up, can anyone translate the passage?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Lukecash12 said:


> And now that that has been cleared up, can anyone translate the passage?


I certainly cannot.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

maybe you have tried this, but here mr google assist:

Italian to English translation
Alfredo Casella: Clara, symphonic suite from the ballet op.41b based on the novel by Luigi Pirandello (1924)

3. "The story of the young girl kidnapped by pirates" (Marco Beasley, tenor)
4. Dance Nela
5. Entry peasants
6. Brindisi

Marco Beasley, tenor (No. 3)
Swiss Italian Orchestra conducted by Christian Benda

The story of the young girl kidnapped by pirates

'Nta villi and valleys e'nta voscura funni
Unn'è my lover? Approx 'I spriu!
The vaju ji circari and 'a trovu of Huns,
Lu pi so 'lu Amuri munnu firriu.
Mo goes to sea and there addumannu all'unni:
Forsi passau approx 'the Amur miu?
And the ECU luntanu m'arrispunni
ca slave of them Turks npiju.
Com 'ngagghiasti! A lu sintisti Bannu?
A jti at sea, there sannu li Turchi!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> I certainly cannot.


No . . . but I do speak jive!


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> Mo goes to sea and there addumannu all'unni:


Sounds pretty grim.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I think, guessing from French and Italian, that the lover is is searching for his lost love who has disappeared. He asks whether anyone has seen her and is told that she has been abducted by Turcs and is now a slave. Only the Turcs can tell him where she is.


----------

